
Startup Lessons Learned - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/startup-lessons-learned.html
======
jonwinstanley
Woohoo! There is a Simulcast in London [http://www.meetup.com/the-london-lean-
startup-group/events/1...](http://www.meetup.com/the-london-lean-startup-
group/events/17425326/?a=socialmedia)

